# Gin Drinkers?



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

Whaddya like? I've been drinking Bombay Sapphire for years and am wondering if there is anything new out there.

MCS


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Still partial to Tanqueray and Tanqueray No. Ten.

Beefeaters is next, and I find the Bombay Sapphire to be pretty good, as well.

Mix with my Tonic Water and a twist or two of lime (and sometimes a little lemon) and I'm pretty well in a state of bliss after about the third one!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Major Captain Silly said:


> Whaddya like? I've been drinking Bombay Sapphire for years and am wondering if there is anything new out there.
> 
> MCS


Sapphire is my go to gin but there are many (not necessarily new) gins out there that are terrific and unique. In no particular order, I like Hendricks (very floral and unique gin - many gin lovers do not like this one), Boomsma, and Hamptons. I have heard wonderful things about No. 209. I have yet to try it but will likely buy some soon. Tanqueray Rangpur in lime infused. Unique but not something I could drink regularly. The Sapphire is probably the only one I've listed that I would mix with tonic. The rest are for martinis. Real martinis - not those minor league vodka martinis. (Sorry Dustin )


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Aside from the standbys (Bombay Sapphire and Tanqueray), there are some very good Gins IMO...

-Hendricks: As someone mentioned, is very good and bit unusual (cucumber flavored!) for when you want something different.
-Plymouth: I believe this is a very old brand from England. I tried it a couple weeks ago at a friends and while I couldn't put my finger on the exact flavor, I liked it enough to grab a bottle. It was very cheap relative to the usuals also, which is always nice.
-Old Raj:This one is very dry, and a bit expensive, but its very nice.
-Junipero:Made by the Anchor Brewing Co., this is distilled in a pot still giving it a nice warmth. Another pricey once, but hey you pay for quality right??


----------



## MrBlack (Jun 22, 2007)

my palate is weird...

i LOVE Beefeaters...
i HATE Tanguarey...
i get BLASTED on Bombay Sapphire (i know it has a higher alcohol content, but it goes STRAIGHT to my head!)

i bought some onetime that is topped with a little derby hat...it tasted like pi$$, but the little hat was cool

all my friends (i am 26) think i am really weird because I drink gin...i hate been, but can drink "that crap that tastes like pine trees"


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

I dig a little Dr. Bombay myself, reg or sapphire.
due to reading some of the posts from "some" incorrigible reprobates here, I will be trying a few others, as the "gin budget" allows.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

replicant_argent said:


> I dig a little Dr. Bombay myself, reg or sapphire.
> due to reading some of the posts from "some" incorrigible reprobates here, I will be trying a few others, as the "gin budget" allows.


:tg
Glad to help, Pete.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

replicant_argent said:


> I dig a little Dr. Bombay myself, reg or sapphire.
> due to reading some of the posts from "some" incorrigible reprobates here, I will be trying a few others, as the "gin budget" allows.


A pox upon thee, sir. I may be a reprobate but I an most certainly corrigible.

The proper union of gin and vermouth is a great and sudden glory; it is one of the happiest marriages on earth, and one of the shortest lived.
Bernard De Voto


----------



## stevefrench (May 21, 2006)

Bombay Sapphire and Tanqueray are my favorites.:tu


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

Another reprobate checking in ... my go-to gin is either the regular Bombay or Beefeaters. I've also heard good stuff about No 209 but can't seem to find it around here.


----------



## kurly (May 30, 2007)

galaga said:


> A pox upon thee, sir. I may be a reprobate but I an most certainly corrigible.
> 
> The proper union of gin and vermouth is a great and sudden glory; it is one of the happiest marriages on earth, and one of the shortest lived.
> Bernard De Voto


:al:tu


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

I didn't name names...







Interesting to see what critters came out of the woodwork, though, eh?


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

Here's a pretty recent gin thread.

Some pretty good discussion there, and some different mixes discussed too.

Shaken, not stirred :al


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Read the thread again yourchoice. I must say that Boodles and Plymouth are great gins that don't get mentioned as much as they should.


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

Thanks for the great replies and the link to the other Gin thread. This gives me some homework to do!

MCS


----------



## OtterAKL4987 (Jun 4, 2007)

I really enjoy Sapphire as well as Tanqueray No. Ten. If I'm feeling really cheap however, I have been known to drink Seagram's Dry gin. Laugh all you want, but with a good amount of lime, it is still very refreshing.


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

pnoon said:


> ...I like Hendricks (very floral and unique gin - many gin lovers do not like this one ...


Went out and bought a bottle of Hendricks based on the favorable reviews. Wow, that's some good stuff! The rose flavor was very distinct for me, but oh so good!

I can see why some may not care for it, but it hit the spot for me. :tu


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Bombay sapphire all the way I haven't the need to try any other gin for my martinis.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

hova45 said:


> Bombay all the way I haven't the need to try any other gin for my martinis.


You are missing out on a wide variety of tasty and unique gins.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

pnoon said:


> You are missing out on a wide variety of tasty and unique gins.


pnoon why is it you have to spoil my little bubble....lol:r


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

BevMo just moved in nearby so I'm off to buy some Distillery No. 209. You gotta try this stuff.


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

I had the Tangeray 10 last night. I liked it a lot. I don't like the regular Tangeray at all but this was very good!

MCS


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

as mentioned in the other thread linked above, I have and enjoy these 4:

Hendrick's
209
Mercury
Junipero

Of the 4 above I would say 209 is my favorite but I really would not want to go without Hendrick's. I am thinking about trying Bulldog.


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

txmatt said:


> as mentioned in the other thread linked above, I have and enjoy these 4:
> 
> Hendrick's
> 209
> ...


Damn you txmatt! Just what I need...another reason to go out and spend money on 4 different gin's that I've never tried! :tu


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

squid said:


> Damn you txmatt! Just what I need...another reason to go out and spend money on 4 different gin's that I've never tried! :tu


I know how you feel. Sigh.

Right now I have four gins in my liquor cabinet (Bombay Sapphire, Tanqueray, Tanqueray 10 and now Hendricks). One of those will have to be emptied before I buy another new one to try. (I think)


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

yourchoice said:


> I know how you feel. Sigh.
> 
> Right now I have four gins in my liquor cabinet (Bombay Sapphire, Tanqueray, Tanqueray 10 and now Hendricks). One of those will have to be emptied before I buy another new one to try. (I think)


And the problem is?

cue sounds of dogs barking, kids playing in the neighborhood, a lawnmower buzzing in the distance, and you sipping a lovely teeny, tiny, martooni in the shade whilst puffing on a smelly ol' stick.


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

Tanqueray is my favorite with beefeaters in second


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

squid said:


> Damn you txmatt! Just what I need...another reason to go out and spend money on 4 different gin's that I've never tried! :tu


Yes you DO need to try them! Blame *Pnoon* for the Mercury recommendation though; I found it thanks to him..

The proof:
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=17138&highlight=Mercury
(the above thread is worth looking through anyways.)


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

yourchoice said:


> I know how you feel. Sigh.
> 
> Right now I have four gins in my liquor cabinet (Bombay Sapphire, Tanqueray, Tanqueray 10 and now Hendricks). One of those will have to be emptied before I buy another new one to try. (I think)





replicant_argent said:


> And the problem is?
> 
> cue sounds of dogs barking, kids playing in the neighborhood, a lawnmower buzzing in the distance, and you sipping a lovely teeny, tiny, martooni in the shade whilst puffing on a smelly ol' stick.


A couple or more Tanq 10 gin and tonics tonight have made my next purchase imminent  :tu


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

Has anyone noticed that Tanquery is not what it used to be?


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

raisin said:


> Has anyone noticed that Tanquery is not what it used to be?


Neither is my wallet now that I have gone out and purchased Mercury and Hendricks so I can test them out. So far I like the Mercury a lot...but still prefer the Bombay Sapphire over it. Not cracked open the Hendricks, yet...but intend to do a LOT of experimentation at the lake this weekend!!!


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

Have a bottle of Sapphire and a bottle of No. 209 at home. Tried a Plymouth Martini over the weekend and it's pretty darn good too!


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

Here's some good info (From Esquire Mag). These are only a few from a long list (http://men.msn.com/articlees.aspx?cp-documentid=1380673)

*Things a Man Should Know About Drinking*

1. There is no such thing as a chocolate martini.
2. Champagne is a place. Bordeaux is a place. Champale is not a place.
3. Garnish Matters
4. Despite a high ratio of female clientele, an insouciant way with fried mozzarella, and their prevalence in resort towns, establishments where a waitress pours shots into your mouth from a bottle she holsters in a bandolier are fraught with peril.
5. know that you cannot actually bruise gin, so go ahead and shake.
6. On the other hand, shaking introduces air bubbles that make the martini look cloudy for a time, so stir, already, if you're so particular.
7. The perfect negroni: four parts gin, one part sweet vermouth, and one part Campad shaken with ice and strained. Orange peel.
8. Jack Daniel's. Rocks.
9. On those chrome, hourglass-shaped bar measuring cups, the big side is the jigger. The little side is the pony. Never use the pony.
10. Decent wine costs 15 dollars. Good wine costs 35 dollars. Nobody can tell the difference
11. The cosmopolitan is over
12. The perfect highball: one part rye to three parts ginger ale over Ice
13. There is an ever-so-slight upside to a wet-T-Shirt contest, as long as you're not in it
14. There is no upside to Karaoke
15. Don't call the bartender Barkeep, Chief, Buddy, or Ace, unless his actual name, in fact, is Barkeep, Chief, Buddy, or Ace.
16. Once you've fallen off a stool, there is little you can say to the bartender that will change his mind about asking you to leave.
17. Every man should know how to make at least one drink from a foreign country, preferably one taught to him by a local female with whom he has had a complicated, unresolved, and quite possibly dangerous dalliance.
18. If you don't smoke and you're in a bar, don't complain about other people who happen to be smoking, because, virtuous friend, you are in a bar.
19. Instead of trying to remember whether it's "beer before liquor" or the other way around, just be an adult and stick to one or the other.
20. Acceptable drinks for men: beer, wine, whiskey, cocktails that are neither sweet nor made with dairy or fruit other than lime or lemon or orange.
21. Acceptable drinks for women: whatever they want, except a certain few.
22. A certain few: the grasshopper, the Long Island iced tea, the pink lady, and any variety of spritzer.
23. Also unacceptable: drinks whose names mimic critical medical conditions or copulative acts and their secretions.
24. All of that said, never question a woman's drink choice.
25. If you're the first in the group to arrive and you start a tab on your card, you deserve exactly what's coming to you.
26. Visiting the pub will be cheaper in the long run if you tip the bartender regularly and more generously than is necessary.
27. For the sake of the children, leave the pistol at home
28. Campari shaken with ice and strained into a martini glass. I LOVE COMPARI!!
29. The perfect martini: There is no such thing as the perfect martini. Make it the way it tastes best to you.
30. Provided that you remember that there is no such thing as a chocolate martini.

And to revisit a recurring theme here at CS: For all those who insist on calling Vodka and Vermouth a Martini -- here ya go

31. The perfect Shirley Temple: ginger ale over ice to fill a wineglass, splash grenadine, orange slice, lemon twist, cherry. :gn:gn

Cheers,

BillyBarue


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Nice, Joe!

Thanks to Julian I got to try Bulldog Gin recently. It is a very mild and smooth Gin that may be ideal to bring the p*ssy vodka drinkers over to a real spirit. 

As is the case with Hendrick's it is a Gin that "people who don't like Gin" very well may like. I would say it is even more mild than Hendrick's. The infusion likely has equal or greater amounts of citrus to juniper so it lacks the "bite" that many don't care for in Juniper heavy gin. After a taste of it on the finger I poured the 50mL bottle into a glass and sipped it neat. :al


----------



## Lewshus (Jun 30, 2006)

I am a Tanquerey guy. I just recently bought some no.10 and man was it good with tonic and a twist.
Just bought some Hendricks yesterday on a whim and because I have heard so much about it. Have yet to crack it open.


----------



## FlyerFanX (Feb 20, 2007)

I've always been a Sapphire drinker. I noticed MartiniArt.com, which has some neat stuff, also recommends Mercury gin, which I have never tried but may have to. 

BTW - the standard gin martini recipe on martiniart.com rocks - I know its no secret how to make them but I like them extra extra cold.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Lewshus said:


> I am a Tanquerey guy. I just recently bought some no.10 and man was it good with tonic and a twist.
> Just bought some Hendricks yesterday on a whim and because I have heard so much about it. Have yet to crack it open.


Many devout gin drinkers hate Hendricks. I happen to love it. But it's not for everybody.


FlyerFanX said:


> I've always been a Sapphire drinker. I noticed MartiniArt.com, which has some neat stuff, also recommends Mercury gin, which I have never tried but may have to.
> 
> BTW - the standard gin martini recipe on martiniart.com rocks - I know its no secret how to make them but I like them extra extra cold.


Sapphire is my everyday go-to gin. I've had Mercury once - on the east coast about 4 years ago. I absolutely loved it but have not been able to find it since.

It's not a martini if it is not "extra extra cold"


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

pnoon said:


> Sapphire is my go to gin but there are many (not necessarily new) gins out there that are terrific and unique. In no particular order, I like Hendricks (very floral and unique gin - many gin lovers do not like this one), Boomsma, and Hamptons. I have heard wonderful things about No. 209. I have yet to try it but will likely buy some soon. Tanqueray Rangpur in lime infused. Unique but not something I could drink regularly. The Sapphire is probably the only one I've listed that I would mix with tonic. The rest are for martinis. Real martinis - not those minor league vodka martinis. (Sorry Dustin )


:tpd: Bombay Sapphire is fo shizzle :al


----------



## Syekick (Jun 5, 2007)

It's in the outside freezer, that where it lives, and I'm too lazy (and its too hot) to go out and look. Tan's I think.


----------



## FlyerFanX (Feb 20, 2007)

pnoon said:


> It's not a martini if it is not "extra extra cold"


I'll drink to that! :tu


----------

